# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #249 (07/2021)



## PCGH_Dave (28. Mai 2021)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 07/2021 (#249)* ist ab Mittwoch den 2. Juni im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar und kann digital bereits am dem 28. Mai bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft Ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist - wie wir anhand der Fallzahlen sehen - immer noch nicht überstanden (seid so nett und bleibt gesund!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (28. Mai 2021)

Test 1,2, Polizei... Weitergehen, weitergehen! Hier gibts nichts zu sehen.

Edit: Funktioniert. Schön war es. Bis mal wieder.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Die *Ausgabe 07/2021 (#249)* ist ab Mittwoch den 2. Juni im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar und kann digital bereits am dem 28. Mai bezogen werden.


Oder liegt bereits heute Morgen in meinem Briefkasten - diesmal wars echt besonders schnell mit der Verteilung.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Mai 2021)

Ich hab doch direkt mal wieder was gefunden an dem ich mich reiben kann  
Zum Kommentar von @PCGH_Raff

*Zu Punkt 1, fordernde Benchmarks und deren Settings.*
Gerne, immer her damit. Ich finde eure Testweise generell am besten und nutze die Testszenen auch selbst ausgiebig dank der hohen Transparenz.
Hinterfragen solltet Ihr aber eure Einstellungen im Bereich Auflösungsskalierung wie beispielsweise in Battlefield.
Problem hierbei, es ist schlicht nicht auf Anhieb transparent. Die wenigsten werden euren Parcour intensiv beleuchten, besonders die, die nur das Mag lesen. Im Index lässt sich diese Veränderung nicht darstellen, Ihr schreibt also WQHD, bencht aber eigentlich UHD und der normale Leser wird nicht verstehen warum euer Ergebnis derart niedrig ausfällt oder so massiv abweicht. Das ist schlicht nicht transparent und führt auch dazu das eure Einzelauswertungen der Auflösungen im Gesamtindex verzerrt werden. Einen Benchmark fordernder zu machen für neue Karten klingt sinnig, aber es kommt auch niemand auf die Idee Titel wie Cyberpunkt in der Auflösung runter zu schrauben damit diese überhaupt ernst zu nehmende Fps erzielen. Die wenigsten werden wohl eine GPU ab 3080/6800Xt haben und sich in QHD dieses geruckel unter 50Fps antun, wobei die schon mehr als grenzwertig sind.

*Zu Punkt 2, Gameworks/FidelityFX.*
Sein Produkt schneller zu machen, da spricht nichts gegen. Anderen dabei zu helfen, dass diese optimal darauf optimieren können ist nicht verwerflich.
Problematisch wird es aber eben wenn es nicht nur reine Optimierungen sind, sondern bewusst so gestaltet ist dass die Konkurrenz dadurch ausgebremst wird. Genau das tut aber Nvidia in zahlreichen Beispielen mit Gameworks.
Ich habe selbst beide Architekturen, ich habe noch nicht einen Fall gesehen in denen FidelityFX Code die Nvidia Karte ausgebremst hat, meist gut zu sehen an der Leistungsaufnahme und/oder Takt. Lässt sich recht einfach prüfen wenn das Feature separat zu aktivieren/deaktivieren ist.

Zudem ist das eine OpenSource, was ganz konkret heißt, der Andere hat die Möglichkeit sein Produkt und die Treiber darauf zu optimieren, dass andere ist proprietär, heißt konkret, der Andere wird bewusst ausgeschlossen, man verwehrt diesem jede Möglichkeit etwas an dem Sachstand zu ändern. Bei dem Thema würde ich mir auch ehrlich gesagt mehr Haltung von der Redaktion wünschen, das Thema reißt nämlich zunehmend ein und wir gelangen schon langsam an den Punkt, "the more you pay, the more you get". Gut zu beobachten beim Thema Raytracing.


----------



## Lowry (28. Mai 2021)

Habe mir gerade die 07/2021 im Computec shop als Einzelausgabe ePrint gekauft. Danach habe ich plötzlich alle Ausgaben von allen Jahren inklusive der Jahresarchive bis 2000 unter "Meine digitalen Ausgaben" verfügbar. Kann auch jeweils das PDF herunterladen. Bitte mal untersuchen. Ich hatte bei weitem nicht alle Ausgaben gekauft und nie ein Abo.


----------



## Christoph1717 (28. Mai 2021)

Habe auch mein Heft bekommen.  
165€ mehr für das Geheuse als letzten Monat bei dem Bauvorschlag finde ich schon heftig.
Auch das B550 Bord ist recht teuer, aber kann man ja alles bei Bedarf ändern....
Wenn jetzt neue Versionen vom X570 kommen, gibt es da eine Möglichkeit die "alten mit Lüfter" günstiger zu bekommen ?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. Mai 2021)

Heute erhalten, schon fleißig gelesen. Besonders der umfassende Beitrag über die Kryptowährungen war mal sehr aufschlußreich - auch wenn ich beim ersten Lesen noch nicht alles verstanden habe.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Mai 2021)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Habe auch mein Heft bekommen.
> 165€ mehr für das Geheuse als letzten Monat bei dem Bauvorschlag finde ich schon heftig.
> Auch das B550 Bord ist recht teuer, aber kann man ja alles bei Bedarf ändern....
> Wenn jetzt neue Versionen vom X570 kommen, gibt es da eine Möglichkeit die "alten mit Lüfter" günstiger zu bekommen ?


Das bliebt abzuwarten. Bislang sind für Asus beispielsweise nur vier neue Modelle im Gespräch, das bisherige Portfolio enthält aber 13 mit Lüfter. Es kann also sein, dass es nur ergänzt und nicht ersetzt wird, also kaum ein Abverkauf stattfindet. International wird aktive Kühlungen auch weiterhin nicht als Problem, sondern oft sogar als Feature gesehen.



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Heute erhalten, schon fleißig gelesen. Besonders der umfassende Beitrag über die Kryptowährungen war mal sehr aufschlußreich - auch wenn ich beim ersten Lesen noch nicht alles verstanden habe.


Ich musste an vielen Stellen einen Kompromiss aus Länge (sowohl wegen Platzbedarf als auch wer-will-so-viel-lesen) und wichtigem Inhalt finden, sodass an einigen Stellen nicht jeder Gedankenschritt anhand von Beispielen erklärt werden kann. Aber ich habe sorgfältig darauf geachtet, dass im Artikel alle Informationen stecken, die man braucht, um alle Teile zu verstehen, sodass man auch ohne Vorkenntnisse alles nachvollziehen kann. Manchmal muss man halt zu einem Absatz zwei Seiten weiter hinten zurückblättern oder sich selbst überlegen, wieso die geschilderte Wirkung so wichtig ist, dass das Thema eine extra Erwähnung wert war – oder einfach so akzeptieren, dass einem der Autor dass einem der Autor eine Aussage nicht ohne Grund und Hintergrund kredenzt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. Mai 2021)

@PCGH_Torsten 
Danke für's Feedback. Das war von mir keine Kritik darüber, daß der Beitrag schlecht verständlich ist, sondern einfach nur ein Hinweis, daß ICH den komplexen Inhalt auf Anhieb nicht ganz verstanden habe. Das ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, denn solche geballten Informationen muß ich mir in der Regel 2-3 mal reinziehen, bis meine grauen Zellen ein O.K. geben.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Mai 2021)

Mal ne Frage zum Monitor Test, im speziellen zum Acer XB323UGP. 
Warum werden da nur die Daten von Geizhals abgeschrieben und nicht selber getestet? 
Dann wäre aufgefallen, dass er DP 1.4 und nicht 1.2 hat, dass das Panel 10bit kann und  eine Pivotfunktion vorhanden ist.


----------



## Anthropos (31. Mai 2021)

So, habe die aktuelle Ausgabe jetzt auch (überwiegend) gelesen. Tolle Ausgabe! 
Besonders gefallen hat mir der Raytracing-Index. Wieso ist denn eigentlich die 3080 nicht mit dabei? 

Zum CPU-Index:
Bitte den Index auch künftig nach Spiele und Anwendungen trennen. Mich persönlich interessiert nur die Gaming-Leistung. 
Ansonsten fände ich es schön, wenn auch "kurz" die Test-Methodik erläutert werden würde oder zumindest ein Link abgedruckt wird, über welchen man sich die Test-Methodik dann Online im Detail anschauen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (31. Mai 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Ansonsten fände ich es schön, wenn auch "kurz" die Test-Methodik erläutert werden würde oder zumindest ein Link abgedruckt wird, über welchen man sich die Test-Methodik dann Online im Detail anschauen kann.


Das *CPU-FAQ* wird an mehreren Stellen im Heft erwähnt. Da fehlen allerdings noch die Anwendungen, die sind jetzt noch recht neu, wird langsam Zeit für ein Update 

Bisher ist das Feedback eindeutig: Ein getrennter Index. Das macht es natürlich erforderlich, dass pro Seite "nur" noch die besten 20 CPUs zu sehen sind, gibt uns obendrein aber die Freiheit, auf unterschiedliche Prozessoren zu setzen, da nicht jedes Modell den gesamten Index durchlaufen muss.


----------



## Maclin (2. Juni 2021)

Im Monitortest schneidet der HP X27i als bester Monitor bei den WQHD Monitoren ab (Seite 87). Warum taucht eigentlich HP X27i nicht im Einkaufsführer auf? Ich nutze den Einkaufsführer zum Einkaufen. Aber das funktioniert natürlich nicht, wenn die besten Produkte gar nicht im Einkaufsführer auftauchen.


----------



## Homerclon (5. Juni 2021)

Der HP X27i sollte in der 08/21 im Einkaufsführer auftauchen. Der Einkaufsführer geht vor den Tests in Druck, daher können die Testergebnisse nicht für die jeweils aktuelle Ausgabe im Einkaufsführer berücksichtigt werden - zumindest nicht immer, je nachdem wann der Artikel fertig war.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juni 2021)

Der Test vom X27i ist knapp 1 1/2 Monate her, der sollte lange drin stehen.
Davon ab, da stehen 4 WQHD Monitore in der Zeitung im Einkaufsführer, das ist arg dürftig.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Test vom X27i ist knapp 1 1/2 Monate her, der sollte lange drin stehen.
> Davon ab, da stehen 4 WQHD Monitore in der Zeitung im Einkaufsführer, das ist arg dürftig.


Der Einkaufsführer ist allgemein recht dürftig aktuell.


----------



## kmf (8. Juni 2021)

Starker Artikel über Kryptowährung. 

Edit fragt: Würde mich mal interessiern - wie steht die Comm, als auch die Redaktion im Allgemeinen zur Angabe der geschönten UVPs in den Listen der PCGH, welche im Handel derzeit keiner einhält, stattdessen oft den doppelten bzw. sogar noch mehr aufruft? Ich für meine Seite fände es realistischer und informativer, wenn hier die derzeitigen Straßenpreise aufgerufen werden würden. Ist zwar etwas Mehrarbeit, aber wozu sind Praktikanten* da? xD


*) ned krumm nehmen, ist nur Späßje


----------



## PC-Jack (30. Juni 2021)

Ich finde das Einkaufsführer zu stark reduziert wurde und somit an bedeutung verloren hat, sehr schade.
Früher war der Einkaufsführer größer und mit mehr Inhalt breit gefächert.
Heute gibt es in einigen Rubriken nur 3-5 Produkte die empfohlen werden aber das genügt meiner Meinung nicht mehr und sollte wieder vergrößert erweitert werden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juni 2021)

Mit Ausnahme des vorübergehenden Grafikkarten-Nicht-Einkaufführers wurde da an der Länge schon seit Jahren nichts mehr geändert. Einige Kategorien, beispielsweise Monitore und Netzteile, sind heute aber feiner unterteilt und bieten entsprechend weniger Einträge pro Kategorie. Dafür kann ich mich bei den Mainboards wieder voll auf zwei Sockel konzentrieren.


----------



## Leif-Christian (6. Juli 2021)

Hallo Ihr Lieben. Mir gefiel das neue Heft wieder sehr gut, habe mir 07 und 08 mit in den Urlaub genommen. Heft 07/21 hatte ich mir dabei jetzt sogar aufgespart und nicht angerührt.
Nun sah ich, das es im besagten Heft wieder den Code zu einem Spiel geben soll, was ich früher gerne gespielt habe.
Der Code soll immer auf einer Karte auf Seite 66/67 sein. Leider ist bei mir nie eine Codekarte gewesen, solange ich mein Abo habe. Gibt es beim Abo diesen Code nicht?
Hätte mich sehr über Operation Flashpoint gefreut.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Homerclon (6. Juli 2021)

Doch, im Abo gibts auch die Code-Karte, und die war bei mir immer drin.
Wichtig ist, das man die DVD-Version hat, Käufer der Magazin-Version müssen ohne Vollversionen auskommen.


----------

